# Remake of classics, Chitty



## SeverinR (Jun 24, 2014)

I was thinking of all the junk they remake,
why not do a remake of Chitty-chitty bang, bang?
A family movie that could benefit from tech and special effects.

Modernize the music to make it more appealing to kids, but try to keep in the time period.

Maybe with Jim Carey filling Dick Van Dykes role? Maybe someone better.

I mean a real attempt to remake the classic, not just a way to part movie goers from their money.


----------



## stephenspower (Jun 24, 2014)

They did, updated for modern sensibilities. I think it was called "Little Miss Sunshine."


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 24, 2014)

Please by the gods - let no-one at Disney or Walden Media have this idea...
The first one was enough and at least it had Lionel Jeffries in it... POSH...


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 24, 2014)

They could always do one more like the book. By Ian Fleming (James Bond).


----------



## Guy (Jun 24, 2014)

The classics are classics for a reason. People meddling with them is usually a bad idea.


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes and no, I'd say. Most classics (most) have a timeless idea in them that's good for remaking, but they're also a case of "never mind the concept, it's really just *a time they got it right*."

Remaking a classic is gambling you can start at what's really Square One and be _that_ good-- or just not caring, as long as you get a good opening weekend out of it. (It's hard to say which is more annoying, but we all know the latter's more common.)


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 25, 2014)

I doubt they would do it right. But I loved the movie.

Look at Herby the love bug.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, Chitty is still plenty appealing to kids just the way it is. At least, it's one of my 6 year old daughter's favorite movies. I don't think there's anything about it that would actually be improved by modernizing it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 26, 2014)

I have no doubt at all that a modernized remake would be vastly inferior to the original. It would probably be almost unrecognizable.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 26, 2014)

Mythopoet said:


> Well, Chitty is still plenty appealing to kids just the way it is. At least, it's one of my 6 year old daughter's favorite movies. I don't think there's anything about it that would actually be improved by modernizing it.



I don't think my kids ever saw it.  I don't think I have ever saw it played on tv since they have been around.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 26, 2014)

SeverinR said:


> why not do a remake of Chitty-chitty bang, bang?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Maybe with Jim Carey filling Dick Van Dykes role?



:frown2::stomp:

I form nostalgic attachments to movies like _The Wizard of Oz_, _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_, and _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_.

They should remake crappy movies into good ones, not vice versa. That takes more skill. There's not as much of an inbuilt audience for a movie that was terrible the first time around, so if the remake were successful, it'd be due to its own appeal.

And big thumbs down to Jim Carey.


----------

